
Ask HN: How do I postpone my consumption of time? - ignawin
It turns out, I have no problem saving money for the future, consumption in the sense of buying unneccessary stuff will probably never be an issue in my life. But I do strugle in terms of consumption of time. I prefer to consume my time now and invest it later, not the other way around. What might be the source of this discrepency and how can I correct it? Also, is it procrastination I am talking about?
======
PaulHoule
Tell me about your mother.

